# كيـــــف ابــــــــدأ عــــــام جديـــــد



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيـــــف ابــــــــدأ عــــــام جديـــــد 


1- الشكر​


2- التوبة


3 - السلوك 


++++++++++++++++++++++++++


1- الشكر 


+ الشكر علي الحياة الجديدة التي سمح بها المسيح لينا


+ الشكر علي الضيقات 


+ الشكرعلي كل اللي فات من خير ومن ضيقات وتجارب 


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


2- التوبـــــــــــــــة
​​

التوبة ومحاسبة النفس


ماهي التوبة : وهي الرجوع او التصالح مع الرب​


وهي استبدال شهوة بشهوة ​


هي اختبارات مع ربنا والرجوع عن الخطية وحياة ندم و تجديد العلاقة مع الرب يسوع


معوقات التوبة


1- العثرات 


2- الرجوع الي الخطية واليأس


3- تأجيل التوبة 


4- المقارنة بالاخرين


5- الاصابة بالبر الذاتي 






كيف أتـــوب ؟؟؟؟






1- الرجوع الي النفس 


2- محاسبة النفس بلا اعذار


3- معرفة الاخطاء وعدم الياس


4- سرعة الرجوع الي الرب يسوع


5- الاعتراف الصادق والسليم


6- لابد من وجود روح الخجل والندامة والشعور بالخطية 


7- الحنو والعطف ولابد ان تكون من القلب




ماذا تغير فيّ التوبة


1 – الاحساس بالانسان الجديد


2 - الاتيان بالثمر الصالح






3 – السلوك



حياة التوبة لابد ان يكون فيها 


1- تغير في الحياة كانسان جديد


2 - الشجاعة في تنفيذ الوصية


3- التدقيق لابد من التدقيق في حياتنا


4- خدمة الرب مهما كان العمر قصير





+++++++++++++++++++++




نطلب من الرب ان يخلق فينا قلب جديد لة 


لكي نعيش معة ويحفظنا من كل شر ونصل الي بر الآمان سالمين ​




+++++++++++++++++++++

منقول​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*حقا أجمل بدايات فى الحياه 

هو 

الشكر للرب على كل عطاياه .. 

وأنا بشكركم للموضوع الجميل والمفيد جدا


العدرا تكون معاكم أختى الكريمه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*



كيـــــف ابــــــــدأ عــــــام جديـــــد 


1- الشكر​


2- التوبة


3 - السلوك 

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لو فعلنا كل هذه الخطوات فستكون لنا حياه جميله 
رائعه جديده بالفعل من كل شىء 
فجيب ان اشكر الله دائما لانه يعمل الصالح لى 
وايضا حياه التوبه 
لقد حان الوقت ان ارجع إلى الله واقول له 
سامحنى يا يسوع على كل خطايايى 
سامحنى يا يسوع لانى كنت بعيد عنك طول ايام السنه 
اجعلنى يارب ان اكون ابنك الذى تريده هذه السنه
 والسنين القادمه 
عندما اتوب بالطبع سيتغير سلوكى 
لان الله سيكون دخل إلى قلبى وملئنى بالروح القدس 
موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررررسى ليكى 
سنه سعيده علينا جميعنا قريبه من رب المجد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد يا جوى

شكرا ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر الك كاندي 

على هذه البداية 

ونصائحها الرائعة..

سلام المسيح معك


----------

